# Canon Announces the iPF6400, iPF8400 & iPF9400 Large Format Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 24, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-announces-the-ipf-9400-printer/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-announces-the-ipf-9400-printer/"></a></div>
<strong>Canon ImagePROGRAF iPF6400, iPF8400 & iPF9400


</strong>Canon Japan is showing off their new range of large format printers that range from 24″ to 60″.</p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>The basic specs are below:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>12 Colors – Lucia EX with a 20% larger gamut</li>
<li>24 – 60 inch print area</li>
<li>25% faster print speed</li>
<li>Better black performance</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://cweb.canon.jp/imageprograf/lineup/ipf9400/index.html" target="_blank">CANON</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## B.Lee (Aug 24, 2012)

Translated via Google...

Canon imagePROGRAF IPF9400
*Basic information:*
Body standard price _1,998,000 yen (excluding tax)_
Basket (optional) 32,000 yen (excluding tax)
Included items: Main
Two printheads
Each 1 (MBK / BK / C / M / Y / PC / PM / R / G / B / GY / PGY) 12 color ink tanks for each color ×
Adjust the paper printing (one) 36 in. × 5m (mouth coated paper thickness)

*Feature:*
Realized in large-format photo-quality art print is also 60 inches of power

Corresponding to the maximum width of 1.5m, providing high quality products and artwork posted large specifications "professional" output also poster.

"LUCIA EX" has spread further color gamut

Spread up to 20% color gamut than before, more faithful reproduction became possible.

Further enhance the expressive power of black

Expressive power of the "black" is important to further improve quality, such as dark black gradation expression, exquisite, to reproduce the photo.

Further improve print speed

Glossy photo paper print speed has been improved by approximately 25%.[/list]

*Cost & Speed:*
Paper size: Output speed Ink costs
B0: paper / paper roll (usually faster) About 2.8 minutes ※ 1 approximately ¥ 19.6
B0: Paper / glossy paper roll (standard) About 8.4 minutes About ¥ 338 ※ 1
※When using 1 700ml ink tank
※output speed iPF9400, ink costs are measured at B0 size

---------------------------

Canon imagePROGRAF IPF8400
*Basic information:*
Standard price _698,000 yen body (excluding tax)_
Paper take-up device (optional) 160,000 yen (excluding tax)
Included items: Main
Two printheads
Each 1 (MBK / BK / C / M / Y / PC / PM / R / G / B / GY / PGY) 12 color ink tanks for each color ×
Adjust the paper printing (one) 36 in. × 5m (mouth coated paper thickness)
PosterArtist Lite

*Feature:*
Corresponding 44 inches

Corresponding to the maximum width of 1,118 mm, to achieve high quality specification of a "professional" output is B0 size posters.

"LUCIA EX" has spread further color gamut

Spread up to 20% color gamut than before, more faithful reproduction became possible.

Further enhance the expressive power of black

Expressive power of the "black" is important to further improve quality, such as dark black gradation expression, exquisite, to reproduce the photo.

Further improve print speed

Glossy photo paper print speed has been improved by approximately 20%.[/list]

*Cost & Speed:*
Paper size: Output speed Ink costs
B0: paper / paper roll (usually faster) About 2.8 minutes ※ 1 approximately ¥ 19.6
B0: Paper / glossy paper roll (standard) About 8.4 minutes About ¥ 338 ※ 1
※When using 1 700ml ink tank
※output speed iPF8400, ink costs are measured at B0 size.

---------------------------

Canon imagePROGRAF IPF6400
*Basic information:*
Standard price _328,000 yen body (excluding tax)_
Stand (optional) 50,000 yen (excluding tax)
Included items: Main
Two printheads
Each 1 (MBK / BK / C / M / Y / PC / PM / R / G / B / GY / PGY) 12 color ink tanks for each color ×
Adjust the paper-cut paper print A2 (mouth coated paper thickness) (5 pictures)
PosterArtist Lite

*Feature:*
Corresponding 24 inches

Corresponding to the maximum width of 610mm, to achieve high quality specification of a "professional" output is A1 size poster.

"LUCIA EX" has spread further color gamut

Spread up to 20% color gamut than before, more faithful reproduction became possible.

Further enhance the expressive power of black

Expressive power of the "black" is important to further improve quality, such as dark black gradation expression, exquisite, to reproduce the photo.

Further improve print speed

Glossy photo paper print speed is improved 20%.[/list]

*Cost & Speed:*
Paper size: Output speed Ink costs
A1: paper / paper roll (usually faster) About 1.2 minutes ※ 1 approximately ¥ 74
A1: Paper / glossy paper roll (standard) About 3.7 minutes About 125 yen ※ 1
※ When using 1 300ml ink tank


----------

